# Hide & Seek HOT DEALS



## subwoofery

Hi, 
Just wanted to let some people know that there are 2 good deals on ebay. 
1 x Denford RFX8240 - for now it's still @ $29.99 - ending in 3 days (well not for long I guess )
1 x Sony XA-D211Optical adapt for ES c910 & c90 for $75.00 - ending in 6 days 

Not so hot of a deal 
1 x Audison LRx5.1k @ $761.25 - ending today 


Please note those are not my items, they are from different sellers anyway... if you can find them  

Enjoy! 
Kelvin


----------



## fritoxtreme

What did the denford sell for?


----------



## starboy869

Not really a hot deal if the auction is still fair game. Now if they had bin option with a cheap price then yes it would be a hot deal.


----------



## Barnaby

fritoxtreme said:


> What did the denford sell for?


Looks like $134.50 

ROCKFORD FOSGATE RFX8240 CD TUNER MADE BY DENON:eBay Motors (item 320424828101 end time Sep-22-09 19:44:15 PDT)


----------



## Griffith

Unbelievable. The winning bidder got one hell of a deal.


----------



## subwoofery

Deals not so HOT but RARE: 
Brax Multicontroller..... Audiotec Fischer NEW - eBay (item 320498958314 end time Mar-15-10 13:45:18 PDT) 
NEW Blade SE-152 Three Channel 150 watt old rare & MINT - eBay (item 120542250207 end time Apr-10-10 22:55:47 PDT) (note that he might have a SE 6 channel for sale) 
AUDIO ART 70.2X Old school rare New In Box - eBay (item 300403092961 end time Apr-02-10 16:00:15 PDT) 
Denon RFX-8240 Denford Japan EQ alpine rfx8250 8250ti - eBay (item 260566043347 end time Apr-08-10 16:31:14 PDT) 
2 channel vacuum tube amp by mark antony - eBay (item 220570554489 end time Mar-18-10 19:52:07 PDT) 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

subwoofery said:


> Deals not so HOT but RARE:
> Brax Multicontroller..... Audiotec Fischer NEW - eBay (item 320498958314 end time Mar-15-10 13:45:18 PDT)
> NEW Blade SE-152 Three Channel 150 watt old rare & MINT - eBay (item 120542250207 end time Apr-10-10 22:55:47 PDT) (note that he might have a SE 6 channel for sale)
> AUDIO ART 70.2X Old school rare New In Box - eBay (item 300403092961 end time Apr-02-10 16:00:15 PDT)
> Denon RFX-8240 Denford Japan EQ alpine rfx8250 8250ti - eBay (item 260566043347 end time Apr-08-10 16:31:14 PDT)
> 2 channel vacuum tube amp by mark antony - eBay (item 220570554489 end time Mar-18-10 19:52:07 PDT)
> 
> Kelvin





Nice funny thing is most if not all of the Items you have listed here are from DIYMA members


.


----------



## SpecV

Man that Dennon is tempting.....


----------



## subwoofery

FOCAL UTOPIA 6W2 BE WITH BERYLLIUM TWEETERS - eBay (item 260580623868 end time Apr-11-10 18:49:47 PDT) 
Might be worth a try... 

Not such a bad deal knowing how much the 3" costs. 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Own its big brother and can't be happier. 
JBL CROWN BPX1100.1 1000wrms+ 2ch, MONO SUB amp, NICE! - eBay (item 120561752776 end time May-25-10 13:48:06 PDT) 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

For those that did not get an MS-8 for a good price: 
Jbl ms-8 - eBay (item 250670403283 end time Jul-24-10 15:43:00 PDT) 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Since there's no bidding involved: 
CLARION APA4300HX 4 CHANNEL CAR AUDIO AMPLIFIER RARE - eBay (item 250679967803 end time Aug-15-10 20:26:23 PDT) 
Monitor 1 MK4.70 Amplifier Very rare old school quality - eBay (item 140437728852 end time Aug-14-10 17:30:23 PDT) 

Kelvin


----------



## nineball

there is a section on this forum called EBAY AUCTION LINKS you know....


----------



## ReloadedSS

Yeah, with the eBay forum up now, you can probably just post over there for the eBay auctions of note.

Take note that the Clarion amp, while it is a fine unit (which shares a McIntosh lineage), is being offered by a seller with no feedback. Not saying it's a scam, but I don't generally bid/buy on eBay unless a seller has at least 25 feedback, and nearly 100% feedback. Better safe than sorry.

The Monitor 1 amps are pretty nice, although that seems a bit expensive.


----------



## subwoofery

I'm just using my own thread that has been created way before the eBay links forum. 

Kelvin 

PS: unless a mod can move it there...


----------



## nineball

subwoofery said:


> I'm just using my own thread that has been created way before the eBay links forum.
> 
> Kelvin
> 
> PS: unless a mod can move it there...



ya, to hell with the rules! everyone should post wherever they like!


----------



## nineball

subwoofery said:


> lol... Unless you can't read, I asked to have my thread moved. I've never been against the rules.
> 
> There are some guyz that just need to go at it. You need to prove something, tell others that you're the man coz at home you can't? Your the one that wears the pants or your wife is?
> 
> Kelvin


wow, resorting to personal attacks. better tread lightly with the new moderation on these boards. that is grounds for a warning if not a ban. 

do you feel so insecure that you have to attack others to improve your self esteem? just to make things worse for you i am not married and i am the man at home and several other places.

i think you should really read my sig. you need a lot of help with your grammar.


----------



## ANT

Thread moved.. 
Keep it cool guys.

ANT


----------



## subwoofery

DIYMA said:


> Thread moved..
> Keep it cool guys.
> 
> ANT


Noted. Thanks Ant 
Kelvin


----------



## ReloadedSS

Thanks for moving to the eBay forum, ANT.

I don't think any ire was directed towards me, just mentioning that it would get traction in the new-ish eBay forum. OP was just ahead of the times by combining their finds into one thread before the eBay sub-forum came to fruition.


----------



## subwoofery

If you guyz want to enter the High End market at a fraction of the cost, then you need to buy this one: 
SOUNDSTREAM HRU.4 HUMAN REIGN 4-CHANNEL AMPLIFIER NEW - eBay (item 120620073791 end time Oct-10-10 11:41:16 PDT) 
60% of retail price. Lowest I've seen before was $950 

Kelvin 

PS: need to sell some stuff before buying this one :blush:


----------



## subwoofery

vintage vice items - Get great deals on Electronics items on eBay.com! 
Crazy collection here 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Sinfoni Amplitude 120.4x 4ch amplifier mint condition | eBay 

Can you seriously ask for $1100 in shipping? 

Kelvin


----------



## FartinInTheTub

subwoofery said:


> Sinfoni Amplitude 120.4x 4ch amplifier mint condition | eBay
> 
> Can you seriously ask for $1100 in shipping?
> 
> Kelvin


eBay gets pissed about stuff like that. He's looking to get booted from ebay if he keeps that up. It's a way of eluding the seller fees associated with such a high dollar item. I REALLY want that amp though! I just don't feel like giving up a kidney.


----------



## WRX2010

that amp sold for $365, but the $1100 in shipping is f'ing crazy. the seller even states why the shipping cost is what it is. looking to get booted from the bay i guess.


----------



## DAT

WRX2010 said:


> that amp sold for $365, but the $1100 in shipping is f'ing crazy. the seller even states why the shipping cost is what it is. looking to get booted from the bay i guess.


The seller is a great guy on these forums, he just bought that amp from me about a month ago. got **** tons more than I sold to him for but thats great. :thumbsup:

RARE amp.... and for those that have never heard a Sinfoni amp like that boy are you missing something.. excellent...!!!


----------



## DS-21

DAT said:


> RARE amp.... and for those that have never heard a Sinfoni amp like that boy are you missing something.. excellent...!!!


What sound do they make when you hit them? 

Is it very different with a drumstick vs. with a metal rod? 

What about when you drop them? On a carpeted surface v. a concrete one? Smooth concrete vs. textured?

Because that, of course, those are examples of the the only ways one can "hear" an amp. 

Unless one is functionally deaf, in which case one can make up all kinds of stupid **** without worrying about reality.


----------



## WRX2010

Dat,

I hope you didn't take my post the wrong way. I have not heard the Sinfoni amps myself, but I know they are in the high, high end of amplifiers. They have a sexy simplicity to them and are built very high quality in Italy. Wish I could afford some. I just hope the big brothers of Ebay don't get on him for the high shipping cost. that's all. I also hope the winning bidder looked at the shipping cost and does pay for it.


----------



## subwoofery

DAT said:


> The seller is a great guy on these forums, he just bought that amp from me about a month ago. got **** tons more than I sold to him for but thats great. :thumbsup:
> 
> RARE amp.... and for those that have never heard a Sinfoni amp like that boy are you missing something.. excellent...!!!


With the shipping cost only, he was ensured to earn at least $100 since you sold it for $1000. The bid was just the bonus. 
But what happens when the buyer doesn't want to pay the shipping cost and complains about it to eBay? Coz I almost bid on it too but saw the crazy shipping cost and said "F&ck that!!!!!"

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

WRX2010 said:


> Dat,
> 
> I hope you didn't take my post the wrong way. I have not heard the Sinfoni amps myself, but I know they are in the high, high end of amplifiers. They have a sexy simplicity to them and are built very high quality in Italy. Wish I could afford some. I just hope the big brothers of Ebay don't get on him for the high shipping cost. that's all. I also hope the winning bidder looked at the shipping cost and does pay for it.




No sir, he took a chance and so far doing really well.

it was probably Int'l Buyer. Most just want a quality amp that is hard to find.




subwoofery said:


> With the shipping cost only, he was ensured to earn at least $100 since you sold it for $1000. The bid was just the bonus.
> But what happens when the buyer doesn't want to pay the shipping cost and complains about it to eBay? Coz I almost bid on it too but saw the crazy shipping cost and said "F&ck that!!!!!"
> 
> Kelvin



I agree :thumbsup: but good for him he it works out.


----------



## huddlebuy2

Exciting new deals. Thanks


----------



## subwoofery

Look at this crazy seller liat999s | eBay 

He already sold one a few weeks ago and still have 2 for sale for a total of 3  ... (even though the pics are from the 1st sale). 

Is he a DIYer?

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Genesis ( Thiel) Genesis S16A Thiel | eBay
Don't see those pop up very often... Not sure if it's a sweet deal but it sure sounded good when I heard it last time... 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

subwoofery said:


> Look at this crazy seller liat999s | eBay
> 
> He already sold one a few weeks ago and still have 2 for sale for a total of 3  ... (even though the pics are from the 1st sale).
> 
> Is he a DIYer?
> 
> Kelvin




Not sure, but I now have Twin Prestigio's. I was interested in trying to win one of these but missed the auction, Retail of $3700 each too!


----------



## spl152db

FartinInTheTub said:


> eBay gets pissed about stuff like that. He's looking to get booted from ebay if he keeps that up. It's a way of eluding the seller fees associated with such a high dollar item. I REALLY want that amp though! I just don't feel like giving up a kidney.


it doesn't elude the fees anymore. You get charged the fee on your shipping too now.


----------



## subwoofery

DAT said:


> Not sure, but I now have Twin Prestigio's. I was interested in trying to win one of these but missed the auction, Retail of $3700 each too!


Heh... Which drivers are you pairing with those Sinfoni "cables"? 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

subwoofery said:


> Heh... Which drivers are you pairing with those Sinfoni "cables"?
> 
> Kelvin



Well I have some secret drivers I plan on using.


----------



## subwoofery

Someone got the deal of the decade... 
Sinfoni Prestigio Class A amplifier | eBay 
Paid much more for mine... 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Crazy deal on some Diamond Audio: 
justiceaudio101 | eBay 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

Never seen this one: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices Anyone got infos? 

For those that want a nice processor, here it is  

Kelvin


----------

